
Akamai Releases FoxTorrent 1.0 - Firefox BitTorrent Add-on - mattjaynes
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/27/akamai-releases-foxtorrent-10-firefox-bittorrent-add-on/
======
busy_beaver
"This is a BUG, not a feature."

That's the way BitTorrent is supposed to work, by definition. If it didn't,
the client would soon be banned for leeching.

If you don't want this to happen, don't run BitTorrent.

Calling this a "bug" is like complaining that your email program sends mail,
or that your web browser downloads web pages.

"I had no idea that firefox extensions could spawn processes."

A Firefox extension can do just about anything that any other program can do.
It can contain arbitrary C++ XPCOM components. Be careful out there.

------
marketer
From the website: Background Downloading Continues to work even after your
browser window has been closed.

This is a BUG, not a feature. When I close my web browser, I certainly DON'T
want any extensions kept running, especially when they accept incoming
connections.

When you launch foxtorrent, it spawns a child process that listens on port
9421. I had no idea that firefox extensions could spawn processes.

------
timg
This is really great.

